# Target: 1st 70 - 80 mile ride



## ethan5 (31 Dec 2010)

Up to now, I've been doing 20/22 mile rides on my own, I think going further is a mental thing. My local cycle club have various rides, all 70/80 miles long; I fancy the ones which mention cafes along the way. What's it like on club rides? What do you advise on pre-ride eating and during the ride? I'll be taking tubes, repair kit e.t.c.


----------



## jig-sore (1 Jan 2011)

just started riding with my local club and im loving it.

i guess its the best time of year to start as they will all be taking it easy before the time trial season starts again.

i've been lucky to find a very welcoming bunch with a full range of rider types.

doing 50 miles with a group is a lot easier than doing it on your own, mainly because you can shelter from the wind at the back of the group if you need to.

if you have never ridden in a group before be honest about it and ask one of the guys to talk you through the ride "etiquette", hand signals and calls. on a particularly technical road it can be a bit like doing the time warp   


i like to eat on a ride but no one else in the club seems to, i guess they are used to a higher mileage/pace, but dont let this put you off. if they are a club worth joining they will accept you the way you are.

be honest about your capabilities. they may be able to take you on a good long circular route that doesn't actually go that far from "home". a "there and back" route could put you 40 miles from home at the furthest point and if your struggling its a long way back.


----------



## gbb (1 Jan 2011)

70/80 mile ride is no real problem if you're up for it on the day (i'm speaking for myself here as a 50+ year old)
Only done it the once, longest previous rides were circa 50 miles. But doing it at someone eases pace might be the problem. I rode at circa 14.5 mph average, but stopped three times, had some breakfast in a cafe, stopped at dinner for a pint then stopped later for a sit down i a village for 20 mins (ice cream and a drink). Not that i HAD to, i just wanted to do it at my pace, in my own time. To do it at someone elses pace would make it more challenging...much more.


----------



## palinurus (1 Jan 2011)

As for food take stuff you like that can be eaten while riding (if it's a club ride, although in practice there will probably be several call of nature stops). If I take energy bars/ cereal bars etc. I sometimes open the packs in advance if the ride requires gloves- although mostly I just use my teeth. Before the ride I just have my usual breakfast, whatever that is.

It'll take some experience to find out how much you like to eat- it depends on the pace of the ride too. It's no problem if you've got stuff left over.


----------



## dellzeqq (1 Jan 2011)

ethan5 said:


> Up to now, I've been doing 20/22 mile rides on my own, I think going further is a mental thing. My local cycle club have various rides, all 70/80 miles long; I fancy the ones which mention cafes along the way. What's it like on club rides? What do you advise on pre-ride eating and during the ride? I'll be taking tubes, repair kit e.t.c.


It depends on the club, and you'd best be advised to make enquiries.

Some clubs will drop you without a second glance. Most CTC sections will look after you. Mention of cafes along the way sounds as if it's relaxed...

I've seen a lot of folk step up from 20 to 55 miles, and it's inspiring stuff, but we really do look after people. My thought would be

- ask the club secretary for advice. I think you can rely on getting an honest answer
- get your mileage up to 40 miles before trying 70/80 miles
- choose your day - a day when it's not too blowy, and not raining and the route is not too hilly and allows you a bail-out by train
- have a very good breakfast. Porridge, bananas are good. Take an energy drink like lucozade sport. Eat at the cafes even if you're not particularly hungry.
- check your bike out thoroughly. Things that niggle at twenty miles can be a real drain at eighty miles. At the risk of being presumptuous I'd suggest taking a look at this... http://fnrttc.blogspot.com/p/its-most-definitely-about-bike.html 

Good luck.


----------



## Garz (1 Jan 2011)

Once you can do twenty or so miles solo you will be able to ramp up the distance pretty fast. I switched to a road bike after lots of twenty two mile MTB rides and within a couple of weeks could muster 50s. To progress faster a cycling club is the way to go however don't get sucked into some of the deadly serious guys as I know if I took cycling too seriously the fun would get lost somewhere.

Enjoy it is the best advice, I hope you fit in well just give them a try.


----------



## johnnyb (1 Jan 2011)

I have been back on a bike for 18 months now, starting off with a regular 25 mile run maybe twice a week then moving on to a 52 mile trek with a 'cafe' stop at the weekend. In preparation for a 100 mile charity ride last June I did a couple of 80+ mile runs in addition to the above. I am 53 and not as fit as I should be, but realised that if you can do 20 miles you can do 50 then 80 then 100! The only constraint is time, you'll do it if you want! 
Good luck.


----------



## Fab Foodie (1 Jan 2011)

I'd echo dellzeqqs advice.

It's a big step from 20 to 70 miles, especially if you're having to do it on somebody elses terms (pace and schedule).
I'd also ask and re-ask what the average pace of the ride is likely to be and be very reaslistic about your own abilities. Many clubs take no prisoners. My last 12 months experience of leading relative beginners rides of up to 40 miles indicates that differences in abilities grow exponentially with distance. Nursing people home takes some effort.

Eat from the start, little and often. A good mantra is 'Eat before you're hungy, drink before you're thirsty'. Use any stops as an opportunity to get readily digestible food down. Energy Gels can be useful in emergencies.

Make sure you have enough clothing for a long day in the saddle out in all weathers, cold can set-in quickly when you're tired. Same with sores.

It's all do-able though, distance and pace increase rapidly when you ride with others!


----------



## ethan5 (1 Jan 2011)

Thank you, I've just emailed my local club and your comments have spurred me to ask more questions.


Fab Foodie said:


> I'd echo dellzeqqs advice.
> 
> It's a big step from 20 to 70 miles, especially if you're having to do it on somebody elses terms (pace and schedule).
> I'd also ask and re-ask what the average pace of the ride is likely to be and be very reaslistic about your own abilities. Many clubs take no prisoners. My last 12 months experience of leading relative beginners rides of up to 40 miles indicates that differences in abilities grow exponentially with distance. Nursing people home takes some effort.
> ...


----------



## Ticktockmy (1 Jan 2011)

gbb said:


> 70/80 mile ride is no real problem if you're up for it on the day (i'm speaking for myself here as a 50+ year old)
> Only done it the once, longest previous rides were circa 50 miles. But doing it at someone eases pace might be the problem. I rode at circa 14.5 mph average, but stopped three times, had some breakfast in a cafe, stopped at dinner for a pint then stopped later for a sit down i a village for 20 mins (ice cream and a drink). Not that i HAD to, i just wanted to do it at my pace, in my own time. To do it at someone eases pace would make it more challenging...much more.



Thats my sort of ride, never seen the point of just flogging along mile after mile, much nicer to split the route down int nice 25ml sections.
But saying that if you are a competitive rider then one has to keep the pace up and running to remain in form..


----------

